# ACL Bottle Photography



## AlTheBottleGuy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everybody/anybody,

 Several club members and I are planning to photograph our collections of Rhode Island ACL bottles.  We have discussed and, subsequently, adopted various parameters/standards for taking these pics; but, I'm wondering if, perhaps, anybody has done this before and can give us the benefit of their experience?

 Thank you, in anticipation.


----------



## T D (Sep 5, 2011)

A light box is the best way, so you can bounce the light.  I've had pretty good results with a white poster board behind and under (or a sheet or pillow case) a fluorescent light over head and light over from the front to light the label.  The problem with that light is the reflection in the glass- it is hard to keep good light on the label without getting some reflection on the glass.  Use a tripod so you can leave the camera in the exact place and replace each bottle in the same spot each time.  There is no set way, just experiment until you get something you like..


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Al,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Sounds like an ambitious project. Advance hosannas for taking it on.

 My photographic skills are kinda sketchy, but I was impressed with the display of ACLS at the Corning Museum. They seem to have the ACLS in a frosted glass or plastic light box. I think something like this would diminish the reflected glare.







 I'm looking forward to seeing the progress y'all make. Please keep us posted.


----------



## T D (Sep 5, 2011)

lets see if this works...


----------



## T D (Sep 5, 2011)

The squeeze is like I mentioned- on the poster board


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

good job on the pic...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> lets see if this works...


 
 Great photo...


----------



## splante (Sep 6, 2011)

let me know if I can help Iam from RI and collect RI acls, but only for a year or so if i have any that you do not I would gladly contribute pics. I can send you a list of what I have if you would like. My biggest task is getting info on the bottling combpanys themselves seems to be a lot of dead ends on the web,historical society ect ect,you can find earlier info pre acl but after 1936 harder to get the company details.


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello TD,  Thanks for your input.  A light box is one of the methods we are going to try (along with several other ideas) to see which pics turn out the best.  Thanks again.  []


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Joe,  Thanks for the tip.  We'll give it a try along with a few other ideas submitted.  Nice pic by the way. []


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, Thanks for the vote of confidence, and the suggestions.  We are going to test all the methods presented, and see which one gives us the best results.


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Please have a little patience with me in responding to your helpful suggestions with our Rhode Island ACL Photography Project.
 I'm still trying to figure out how to work the forum methods of operation instructions.  []


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Al, welcome to the site!  (this is Taylor)


----------

